# Udder Critique, please?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Our goats are not registered but we are trying to breed for milking capability. I have a doeling for sale and several people have asked me about her mom's udder. I don't know all the technical stuff. What exactly are people looking for in a udder? Could someone please visually critique her udder for me? (And her mom's udder too)

Nadia is a year old FF. She is 13 days fresh. For the most part she has her kid nursing on her. We separate the kid once a day for 4 hours. I take 1 qt a day from mom. I'm not milking her empty but I milk her until her udder is soft and the stream slows down a bit. She usually will let down twice for me. After the second let down I slow down so the kid has some left. She has large orifices (sp?) so she milks really easily.

Here she is after a 4 hour break from her kid.

















Here is her mom, Tina. She is about 2 years old and this is her second freshening. She has twin boys nursing on her. She was separated from them for 4 hours before I took the picture. She is being a REALLY big pain in the butt. Her milk has finally come in after being sick but now she is flat out holding back for her kids. I manage to get 1 quart out of her but then she just shuts off. Her udder still feels full. I put a kid on one side and milked the other she she lets down fine so I KNOW she is hold it back. She is only 8 days fresh and after being sick I'll give her a break. LOL I wont push her anymore. I'm more then happy with a quart a day. Last year I was getting 3 quarts a day when she didn't have kids on her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's what you want to see with your dairy goats...










Nadia:

-very poor rear udder height
-nicely shaped, good sized teats
-teats not placed very well, too far forward... should be more centered and pointing downward
-weak medial, dropped udder floor
-lacking height and width through escutcheon
-attachments could be better
-would like to see more capacity
-and her foreudder is really lacking in many ways...but with the height of the udder...it would be better...the udder is quite dropped

Tina:

-seeing same problems regarding height/attachments/medial
-udder floor is really lacking...same problem as Nadia
-teats look ok, but wing out a bit. Has better placement then Nadia
-would like to see improved capacity (might just be the photo)
-same issue as Nadia regarding foreudder


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you Kylee.  We are adding a new buck this year and I'm looking for a buck from really nice lines. I'm hoping to improve on my girls in anyway possible. I know they are far from perfect but they have been great for learning.  

I kinda expected many of the things you said. Just didn't know how to put them. The picture you posted is great! Thank You! Think I'm going to print it out!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Kylee as far as areas that need improved upon, being unregistered home milkers however, their function and capacity is a good quality. If the doeling you plan to sell as a milker has a sire who could bring up the rear, extend the fore and help with strength in attachments the daughter could benefit with a better udder than her dam.

I started out with pygmy/nigerian cross does and milking them put enough in the fridge but now I know what to look for as far as improvements to keep those udders producing and high through many freshenings.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're very welcome.  And I agree with you Liz. :thumb:

Their udders may not be the prettiest...but for home milkers...function and capacity is what matters.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> but for home milkers...function and capacity is what matters.


For now, that's all we want  Sweet pets and a fridge full of milk & cheese.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As I milked my cross does each freshening, now this is funny....I noticed that with each year, those pygmy bellies got lower and it was a bit harder for me to get under them to milk...output though was really good! It wasn't until I got my first Registered ND and started milking her that I realized that I LIKED milking a doe who kept her teats out of my pail and I had plenty room to milk comfortably.
I can say that with a daughter out of my herd matriarch, there was height improvement and that was attributed to her ND sire. Capacity was also good with my so-so uddered cross does, each gave 6 cups a day and with 3 in milk, that put quite a bit in the fridge.

Since you are thinking of getting a buck with good dairy behind him...remember that he can only improve so much with what you currently have.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I 100% agree :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too agree!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Great Udder Info*

Great information! Thanks. I think I'll have to post my Nigerians udders to be critiqued I definitely know that one of my does has a few udder faults, but man can she make milk!!! She usually gives me about 3 quarts a day (at her peak, twice a day). I am interested in learning more about what makes a "good goat", now that I have become more familiar with goats.


----------

